# Winterizing with compressed air



## Levi (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello,
   Has anyone winterized a 1998 Fleetwood Discovery with compressed air?  Without using antifreeze in the water lines?   Or is it best to just dump the antifreeze into the freshwater tank and pump it through the system and fixtures? 
Thank you!
Levi


----------



## C Nash (Nov 7, 2017)

I would not dump in freshwater tank to winterize.  Your manual will tell you how to winterize.  Steps you have to follow to proper do it.  If you have never winterized I would suggest getting a rv friend familiar with winterizing to show you.  If no friend well worth paying a Tech to show you first time.  Yes you can blow out with compressed air but do not use over PSI 40 lb.  You will also need to drain hot water heater.  It will also have a by pass valve if you use the antifreeze.  Good luck


----------

